# Wolverson Olympic/powerlifting Bar



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I have been so impressed with this bar I thought Id share my findings.

I wanted to get a decent bar but I didn't want to spend a fortune.

Without question, if your willing to part with £400+ you will get a good bar but I didn't have the money to spend.

Having never purchased a bar before I didn't know how to decide what I wanted, once I stated looking into it there where so many variables, Yield strength, Tensile strength, Whip, Spin - Bushings Vs Bearings the list went on and on

To make things simple I looked at what has been considered the gold standard for a long time, the Texas Power bar and used that as a bench mark.

Texas Power Bar

• 28.5mm Diameter

• 214 cm long

• 20kg Bar Weight

• Black Oxide Finish

• 186,000+ PSI Rating

• 1500lb Static Tested

compare that to my bar

Wolverson Olympic/powerlifting Bar

• 28.4mm diameter

• 7ft Length

• 20kg in weight

• Black zinc oxide finished shaft and hardened chrome sleeves

• 216,000 psi

• 1500 lb capacity

The cheapest Texas Power Bar I could buy was £364.99. My Wolverson was £165.00 !

What the stats don't tell you id how it feels.

I love the bar, its knurling is sharp enough to feel like the bar is gripping your hands and in my opinion it looks fantastic.

I've not yet used it with any great weight on it but that's down to my current training goals.

did a 150kg squat with it today which I videoed to try and show what a good looking bar it is.

PS. look at the bar not my lousy set up ( shoulder/chest flexibility issue at present)


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

If you had both in your hands you would notice the difference straight away. Power bars are the shiznit and there is no replacement, only mere imitations.

We have one power bar at my gym and I will sit and wait for the guy using it for as long as it takes, even if all the other bars are free (there is 8).

Power bar for life.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Quackerz said:


> If you had both in your hands you would notice the difference straight away. Power bars are the shiznit and there is no replacement, only mere imitations.
> 
> We have one power bar at my gym and I will sit and wait for the guy using it for as long as it takes, even if all the other bars are free (there is 8).
> 
> Power bar for life.


 I've trained in a number of gyms and used many bars but I have never (to my knowledge) had my hand on a Texas.

I have tried to explain why I like the feel of this bar so much, so I know its not easy to put into words, but why would you say the Power bar feels better to the others in your gym?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I've trained in a number of gyms and used many bars but I have never (to my knowledge) had my hand on a Texas.
> 
> I have tried to explain why I like the feel of this bar so much, so I know its not easy to put into words, but why would you say the Power bar feels better to the others in your gym?


 I can't necessarily state this for your bar as I have not used one before, that being said this comparison will be to a standard olympic barbell.

The main difference I find straight away is the knurling, it is sharp, solid and feels secure. It feels ridiculously good to grip compared to anything else, I don't find myself reaching for the chalk too often either and sweat seems to 'wick' through the knurling if that makes sense. I doubt it was designed that way though.

The second thing I notice is it is more solid compared to a regular barbell. When doing heavy squats the second half of my concentric tends to be fairly explosive, and with a solid bar it tends to not want to bounce around as much, bouncing pisses me off and it also grips my T-shirt well. Bonus.

The third thing is the fact that I have just grown attached and used to using it more than anything. It just feels right in my hands when I am lifting compared to any other barbell. That is the best I can describe that sensation, but I am sure you will understand.

Would like to try a deadlift bar out, but will only ever be using one of these for bench and squats if I have my way with it.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Quackerz said:


> I can't necessarily state this for your bar as I have not used one before, that being said this comparison will be to a standard olympic barbell.
> 
> The main difference I find straight away is the knurling, it is sharp, solid and feels secure. It feels ridiculously good to grip compared to anything else, I don't find myself reaching for the chalk too often either and sweat seems to 'wick' through the knurling if that makes sense. I doubt it was designed that way though.
> 
> ...


 Thanks and yes I do understand.

The knurling is the first thing that struck me with this bar when I held it, its so much sharper than my cheap bars, it feels like its gripping into my hands. The other thing I like about the bar is it is thinner than my cheap bars so again it feels like it sits better in the hand.

Bouncing or whip is not something I have ever been bothered with. At my max I was squatting 220Kg but I was never bothered by the bar bouncing, perhaps I'm not dynamic enough. I was a little worried that it does not have any centre knurling but so far I can honestly say its not made any difference to my squatting.

I'm not saying my bar is better, or that I would not prefer a Texas Power bar. The Texas has been the gold standard for a long time with good reason so I'm sure it is better, just not £200 better.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks and yes I do understand.
> 
> The knurling is the first thing that struck me with this bar when I held it, its so much sharper than my cheap bars, it feels like its gripping into my hands. The other thing I like about the bar is it is thinner than my cheap bars so again it feels like it sits better in the hand.
> 
> ...


 You are right, £200 is cutting it a bit steep, if it was a home gym I would probably go with the same choice TBH.

What is the diameter?


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Quackerz said:


> You are right, £200 is cutting it a bit steep, if it was a home gym I would probably go with the same choice TBH.
> 
> What is the diameter?


 28.4mm so its 0.1mm thinner than the Texas


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

BestBefore1989 said:


> 28.4mm so its 0.1mm thinner than the Texas


 Not sure if I could live with that.......


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

every TPB i have used has been 7"2 and 25kg - these are in a league of their own imo


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

MRSTRONG said:


> every TPB i have used has been 7"2 and 25kg - these are in a league of their own imo


 Spec quoted came from Strength Shop

https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/weights-bars/bars/olympic-bars/texas-power-bars.html

The Texas Squat bar is 25kg but its even longer at 8"


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I was doing a pull session tonight so I took some pics to try and demonstrate how much the bar moves under weight

At 110kg there was no movement at all









Using the damp proofing line in the wall behind me as a gauge, I think the flex increases as the weight increases from 150kg to 230kg

I think it maxes at around 230Kg as I dont think there is any movement between 230Kg and 250Kg


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

video of the 230kg lift so you can see the flex in the bar.

LOL at myself for the bopping up and down before I get around to picking it up.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Flippin' eck BB :lol: :lol: you and your Wolverson, I could just give you a hug you.....you......bloke!! Hahahaaa....x


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Flubs said:


> Flippin' eck BB :lol: :lol: you and your Wolverson, I could just give you a hug you.....you......bloke!! Hahahaaa....x


 I Know , I just like it :blush:


----------

